# Cách nào bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của ô nhiễm không khí?



## thuhoai (30/8/18)

Ô nhiễm không khí có thể khiến làn da lão hóa sớm và khó phục hồi nếu không được chăm sóc đúng cách.

Làm sạch sâu vào cuối ngày được xem là bước quan trọng nhằm loại bỏ lớp trang điểm, bụi bẩn và những chất bã nhờn để lại trên da. Tuy nhiên, những dạng khí thải và khói độc hại từ thuốc lá, xe cộ và nhà máy khi đã hấp thụ sâu vào da sẽ được làm sạch thế nào?

*VÌ SAO Ô NHIỄM KHÔNG KHÍ LÀM TỔN THƯƠNG DA?*
Theo Tiến sĩ Joshua Zeichner, bác sĩ da liễu và giám đốc mỹ phẩm và nghiên cứu lâm sàng về da tại Bệnh viện Mount Sinai, ô nhiễm ảnh hưởng đến da bởi chúng là sự kết hợp giữa khói bụi và các hạt chất rắn siêu nhỏ (PMs). Những chất gây ô nhiễm này đến từ khói xe cộ, khói thuốc lá, khí thải công nghiệp… Đây là các tinh thể đặc biệt nguy hiểm, vì có thể là hỗn hợp của các hợp chất độc hại có kích thước từ 2.5 micron đến 10 micron.

Trong khi đó, theo Jones, lỗ chân lông thường có kích thước khoảng 50-70 micron. Điều này có nghĩa là khói bụi có thể dễ dàng xâm nhập vào trong các lỗ chân lông và gây ra các vấn đề về da.
​


​
​Theo Tiến sĩ Anne Chapas, bác sĩ da liễu và người sáng lập của Union Square Laser Dermatology, các loại khí độc hình thành khi ánh sáng tia cực tím liên kết với các nitơ monoxit. Đó chính là một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây tổn thương da bởi các hạt chất rắn siêu nhỏ này sẽ được hấp thu trực tiếp vào làn da của bạn.

*ẢNH HƯỞNG CỦA Ô NHIỄM KHÔNG KHÍ ĐỐI VỚI DA*
Những ảnh hưởng của ô nhiễm không khí trên da là rất nghiêm trọng. Một trong những biểu hiện cụ thể đó là da nhăn nheo và không đều màu. Tiến sĩ Zeichner cho rằng nguyên nhân chủ yếu là do tổn thương gốc tự do và làn da bị viêm mãn tính từ các chất ô nhiễm không khí này.
​


​
​Theo đó, các sợi collagen trở nên bị phân mảnh và suy yếu. Các tế bào sản xuất hắc tố tăng lên và gây ra những đốm đen trên da. Ngoài ra, các chất ô nhiễm này cũng loại bỏ các vitamin cần thiết đối với cơ thể và gây ra sự thiếu hụt vitamin. Điều này càng làm phá hủy các sợi collagen và tạo ra các gốc tự do dẫn đến lão hóa sớm.

*BÍ QUYẾT BẢO VỆ DA TRƯỚC TÁC ĐỘNG CỦA Ô NHIỄM KHÔNG KHÍ*

*1. Chăm sóc da kĩ*
Để ngăn ngừa các tác động xấu của môi trường, việc cần làm là tạo nên một hàng rào miễn dịch cho da. Nếu da yếu, các chất gây ô nhiễm không khí sẽ dễ dàng xâm nhập, làm cạn kiệt các vitamin trong da.

Do đó, bạn nên cung cấp các chất chống oxy hóa cũng như tăng cường vitamin C, vitamin E và hexinol. Những thành phần này sẽ giúp chữa lành các vấn đề gây ra bởi tổn thương gốc tự do và tăng miễn dịch cho hàng rào bảo vệ da.
​


​
​*2. Detox làn da*
Những loại mặt nạ detox hoạt động như “máy hút bụi” sẽ len sâu vào lỗ chân lông, dọn sạch bụi bẩn, thải độc tố, dầu nhờn và vi khuẩn ra ngoài. Trong đó, than hoạt tính là thành phần được khuyên dùng phổ biến vì có khả năng loại bỏ các chất ô nhiễm trên da.
​


​
​
Ngoài ra, các loại thực vật như tảo đỏ và phức hợp thành phần chiết xuất từ quả tara đỏ sẽ giúp ngăn chặn các chất ô nhiễm bám vào hoặc được hấp thụ bởi da.​
​*3. Rửa mặt thật sạch*
Rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt được xem là bước chăm sóc da cơ bản. Tuy nhiên, khi hạt chất rắn siêu nhỏ đã thâm nhập vào các lớp ngoài của da, hầu hết các chất tẩy rửa không hoạt động đủ sâu. Tiến sĩ Zeichner cho rằng đó là lý do vì sao chúng ta nên tẩy tế bào chết thường xuyên.
​


​
​Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng máy rửa mặt để làm sạch sâu bên trong da. Bằng cách này, bạn có thể loại bỏ các chất gây ô nhiễm gấp 30 lần so với việc rửa mặt bằng tay

*4. Dưỡng ẩm*
Khi làn da trở nên mãn tính với các chất gây ô nhiễm không khí, theo thời gian khả năng tự bảo vệ và hydrat hóa của da cũng sẽ mất dần. Do đó, sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng ẩm chất lượng cao với petrolatum là cách để tăng cường sự khỏe đẹp của làn da.
​


​
​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

